

How to Achieve Painless Registration - latif
http://asktog.com/columns/081Registration.html

======
NathanKP
To improve my signup rate I took the leap of faith of making the sign form
have four fields: name, email, and two password fields. I don't even require
an image verification.

After signup the user is directed to their account panel on which they can
fill out any extra details that they may want to provide.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Dont require password confirmation if you have an email.. they can always use
the lost/forgot password feature.

~~~
derefr
Or, even more spartan, don't ask for a password: the sign up box would just be
an email address field with a button labeled "Sign Up" next to it. You could
autogenerate the password and let them change it later, or just ask for it
once you click the emailed link. As well, you could reformat the address
recipient part into a valid username and default to that, but offer then the
option of changing it any time in the first 48 hours, as a preference.

------
tdoggette
I really wish that he blogged every week.

